# ISOM's at MSRP?



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

How much luck does everyone in the states have at getting there hands on ISOMs at a resonable price or MSRP for that matter. Since they are of limited quantity and of high demand I would expect to pay more than MSRP, but my question is how much more can be expected?
For example how much would you expect a box that sells for $100 in a European country to sell for in the states?

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

BHahesy said:


> How much luck does everyone in the states have at getting there hands on ISOMs at a resonable price or MSRP for that matter. Since they are of limited quantity and of high demand I would expect to pay more than MSRP, but my question is how much more can be expected?
> For example how much would you expect a box that sells for $100 in a European country to sell for in the states?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


I would expect that they wouldn't be for sale in the states because they are illegal, but if you found someone claiming to have them, then i'd say they were fakes. Just my :2


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> I would expect that they wouldn't be for sale in the states because they are illegal, but if you found someone claiming to have them, then i'd say they were fakes. Just my :2


:tpd:


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

BHahesy said:


> How much luck does everyone in the states have at getting there hands on ISOMs at a resonable price or MSRP for that matter. Since they are of limited quantity and of high demand I would expect to pay more than MSRP, but my question is how much more can be expected?
> For example how much would you expect a box that sells for $100 in a European country to sell for in the states?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


I think Johnny Depp got one in the Keys for something like $20 Million.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep Cuban Cigars are illegal in the US but if it were me and I was buying a commodity (not that I would) the price of what I'd be willing to pay would be equal to how badly I wanted them.

That being said, a smart consumer does their homework before making a purchase.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

You can actually get a pretty good price. Discounts on multiple orders.

http://www.isomdirect.com


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> I think Johnny Depp got one in the Keys for something like $20 Million.


Sure he did. But what was the MSRP?


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

Assuming that you can find authentic ISOMs in the states, and that's a big if, espect to easily pay 200%-300% of MSRP. At those prices, and given the number of fakes on the market, you might just be better off buying super premium NCs like PAM/PAN, VSG and Tatuaje.


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh yah, if you're interested in the MSRPs of ISOMs, checkout Moki's site, http://www.vitolas.net/thumbnails.php?album=39.


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

:w o :al


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I've read about people who buy Cuban cigars in the US with MSRP around $650 for only $250. So there are steep discounts to be had. Fake? WHAT?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

BTW GO BUCKEYES!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Twill413 said:


> I think Johnny Depp got one in the Keys for something like $20 Million.


:r :r :r :tpd:


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

Can't comment on your prices but a box of Monte 4s that go for $120 in Cuba run about $340ish (US) give or take in the shops around here. That's before any box discounts and of course (more) taxes .

singles of the same run the gambit of $14-20 dependning on the shop and location, Closer to the border higher the prices  .


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

BHahesy said:


> How much luck does everyone in the states have at getting there hands on ISOMs at a resonable price or MSRP for that matter. Since they are of limited quantity and of high demand I would expect to pay more than MSRP, but my question is how much more can be expected?
> For example how much would you expect a box that sells for $100 in a European country to sell for in the states?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


I thought Cuban cigars were illegal in the United States? Did they lift the embargo last night when I wasn't looking? Darn, I need to pay more attention.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

BHahesy said:


> How much luck does everyone in the states have at getting there hands on ISOMs at a resonable price or MSRP for that matter. Since they are of limited quantity and of high demand I would expect to pay more than MSRP, but my question is how much more can be expected?
> For example how much would you expect a box that sells for $100 in a European country to sell for in the states?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


Ya know... wouldn't this question be similar to asking what the street price of $100.00 of coke bought in Columbia would be. I mean there are both illegal, and both would cost whatever the person is willing to pay.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Yall would shit if you saw how much the LCDH pays per cigar from Habanos SA. When I was working at the Cozumel Casa I got to see this and about fell over.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I can't beleive you guys don't get tired of answering this question!
You're a very polite bunch!


----------



## devilfish (Sep 27, 2006)

Mikes said:


> Yall would shit if you saw how much the LCDH pays per cigar from Habanos SA. When I was working at the Cozumel Casa I got to see this and about fell over.


Blows you away huh! I have a copy of last years wholesale price list {Don't ask, I've promised not to share it} I just wanna become a distributer so I can buy at those prices.

As for what you'd pay retail in the US? That's easy. Whatever the seller asks + up to a $250,000 fine and 10 years in prison for each offense.

Not too bad considering they taste Grrrreat!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

BHahesy said:


> How much luck does everyone in the states have at getting there hands on ISOMs at a resonable price or MSRP for that matter. Since they are of limited quantity and of high demand I would expect to pay more than MSRP, but my question is how much more can be expected?
> For example how much would you expect a box that sells for $100 in a European country to sell for in the states?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


 
This is exactly the sort of question I would expect from an Iowa fan...

Down here in the SEC we know football (and when we cheat, we keep our damn mouths shut, just think about that).


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

I am realy glad that some of you went personal with the comments... Thanks. The question was hypothetical since Cubans are illegal in the states. I will take the blame for asking a dumb question but I guess since I am from Iowa I am expected to ask a few of these from time to time...


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

bpegler said:


> Down here in the SEC we know football (and when we cheat, we keep our damn mouths shut, just think about that).


Unless it's Alabama cheating, right?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> Unless it's Alabama cheating, right?


OK, you got me. We keep quiet about our own cheating, but rat out our opponents.

Since we're off topic, and our Iowa BOTL is pissed at my attempt at a joke, let's start thinking about a very important event coming the 3rd Saturday in October. I hope you bring your kicker to the game...


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

devilfish said:


> As for what you'd pay retail in the US? That's easy. Whatever the seller asks + up to a $250,000 fine and 10 years in prison for each offense.
> 
> Not too bad considering they taste Grrrreat!


:r

.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

bpegler said:


> OK, you got me. We keep quiet about our own cheating, but rat out our opponents.
> 
> Since we're off topic, and our Iowa BOTL is pissed at my attempt at a joke, let's start thinking about a very important event coming the 3rd Saturday in October. I hope you bring your kicker to the game...


I am not mad... more mad at myself for asking my first dumb question in this forum. Also it might be the fact that I am thinking if Iowa losses by less than 21 points it will be a moral victory for the team. Any one want to throw out some predictions as to what the score will be for the Iowa OSU game? 
If the crowd becomes a factor, which I expect it will I am going for 42-28 OSU. I know that I am a bad Iowa fan for not supporting my team more, but I am just being realistic.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

coke from columbia now we are talking


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

To answer your question honestly, cuban cigars, if legal in the US could be obtained from some countries very close to the price they can be obtained in Cuba.
It depends on the country the vendor is in because of the taxes....for example, Switzerland and Canada have high taxes on tobacco where Spain and Hong Kong do not.

Hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Good answer, Smokum, how ya been...been a while


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

As Smokem points out... taxes vary in different countries... lets compare cigars you CAN buy in the US...

A.F. Hemmingway Classic
UK - £229/$426
Germany - 400 Euros/$505
US (Tobaccoworldcigars.com) - $225 (£120 or 178 Euros)

Padron 2000 Natural
UK - £199/$370
Germany - 215 Euros/$272
US (Same place) - $76 (£40 or 60 Euros)

You seeing a trend here?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lumpold said:


> *You seeing a trend here?*


UK prices suck!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> UK prices suck!


Hell yeah, when you can order a box of Divinos, Quint Brevas and JLP Cazadores delivered to you door for less in $ than a box of Quints and JLPs would cost you in £ you know it sucks.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

BHahesy said:


> I am realy glad that some of you went personal with the comments.


Have patience with us. This question, and similar ones are asked by about 1 out of every 10 new members. Basically you asked about the price of illegal products in the U.S.. We prefer not to engage in discussions about that kind of stuff.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

BHahesy said:


> I am realy glad that some of you went personal with the comments... Thanks.


Damn, now I feel bad that I didn't ... after my Cyclones lost last week and all .....


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

bpegler said:


> OK, you got me. We keep quiet about our own cheating, but rat out our opponents.
> 
> Since we're off topic, and our Iowa BOTL is pissed at my attempt at a joke, let's start thinking about a very important event coming the 3rd Saturday in October. I hope you bring your kicker to the game...


Whoo there buddy. I am definately not a Bama fan. I was just giving a third party perspective of the Tennesse-Alabama love affair.


----------

